# IUI cancelled



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello any IUIers, I need to get something off my chest. I cannot believe it, today my clinic told me that they would not go ahead with IUI treatment because I had 3 follies...Yet I read on here that some of you are with clinics that will accept this. I am using donor sperm and the reality of all three fertilising are soooo slim anyway yet they just said too dangerous and no, just like that.  DH and I are absolutely devasted after all the injecting etc, not to mention I have a high FSH and we don't know how many more months I will be able to repond to treatment, how unbelievable is that...Why do they do this, triplets was the worst thing that could happen and the result would probably be more than likely one at the MOST, I ovulate normally anyway and have never got lucky with just one follicle.  I don't get it.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh jojo, I can understand whey you are so disappointed and it does seem so unfair, I know IUI is not regulated like IVF and therefore every clinic has their own rules, my clinic wouldn't go ahead if more than 3 and I think if 3 follies, they would discuss the outcome with you, but would be reluctant to let you continue.

Allthough no consolation, you know that you respond well to the drugs and hopefully they can just adjust your amounts slightly so next time you have just 2, wishing you all the luck in the world and sending you heaps of babydust xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Feel really sorry for you jojo.
Had my first IUI last month and the clinic scanned me every other day and said we could onoly go ahead with 2 (no more) follies. Luckily I only had two. It's really frustrating that everywhere has different rules, but I think you just have to trust that they are doing things they way they are for a reason. Easy for me to say I know. Why not join the rest of us on the main IUI thread (part 119) and you'll get heaps of support.
Take care.
Perky


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jojo, our clinic let us have our second DIUI with 3 follies.  On our first DIUI we only had one follie and on our 3rd DIUI we only had one follie.  Our clinic did stress to us that if I had more than 3 then they would cancel as they dont like to risk multiple pregnancys.  Although as my DP says, it should be our choice not theirs as we are the ones paying!
Sending you lots of     
Emma
x x x x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Seeing this makes me so mad!!!!!

I really feel for you & just goes to show how iui does need proper licensing.

Our NHS hospital lets you go ahead with up to 4 follies!

They said in 10 years of treatments there had only been 1 set of triplets!!!!

In fact, not even that many sets of twins!

I really feel for you - I have high FSH too & I know exactly how precious those follicles are to you.  Not sure what you can do other than ask for the next cycle to be "natural" - I did this & even with an FSH of 16 produced a 20mm follicle each time.

Good luck!
Love Jess xxxxx


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your stories, kind of makes life a bit easier hearing other people going through the same troubles..I have just come to terms with the cancellation but still not sure what's next..probably IVF.  Jess, how did you get on with your natural cycles, any joy?
Good luck everyone
Jojox


----------

